
Amazon Opens Search for Amazon HQ2 – A Second Headquarters City in North America - artsandsci
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=RssLanding&cat=news&id=2299039
======
kogepathic
Why not put HQ2 in Vancouver?

Okay, yes, house prices are unrealistic, but hear me out:

1\. Not in the US (helpful for any non-American employees who can't get a visa
or no longer want to live in the current political climate in the US)

2\. Easy for Americans to work there

3\. Close proximity to Seattle

4\. Canadian salaries are typically lower than America, so this could be a
huge boon to Canadians working in tech that they're finally paid similar to US
counterparts and/or Amazon can save a bundle on salary costs by paying the
Canadian market rate...

